# Detling, Maidstone @ UK Summer Motorhome & Caravan Show, Ke



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at UK Summer Motorhome & Caravan Show, Kent Showground, Detling in Detling, Maidstone, Kent starting 30/05/2014

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=529

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## LucyCaitlynW (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm booked for this and can be found in the disability area if anyone wants to say "hi"  
My mh is a "Golden Eagle" burgundy & white small cream flag with red eagle and "Toluny" across corner in passenger window.

Lucy


----------



## musicboy (Feb 14, 2012)

*New Attendee Added*

musicboy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Due to complete lack of interest and attendees for this rally I have now deleted it from our rally list  


If you don't use em you loose em



Jacquie


----------

